# Char-Broil New Braunfels Longhorn Deluxe Charcoal Offset Smoker



## el cid bbq (Jul 14, 2011)

I did a quick search and couldn't find any recent reviews so...

Does anyone have any experience with this smoker that is at Academy Sports. Lucked up (I think) and found one on clearance for about $300 off and wanted to get some reviews before I plunked down $500.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lovinspoonful (Jul 14, 2011)

Just an FYI shipping is going to run you @ $200 or so depending on where you are, and there might be tax as well.

Looks like a nice smoker.


----------



## el cid bbq (Jul 14, 2011)

Actually found a store that has it so just tax.


----------



## jvg2a (Jul 26, 2011)

I recently purchased the same grill but have not used it yet.  I got mine from Academy Sports, but only paid $260 after tax.  The grills that are listed as clearance and are outside in front of the store are an additional 50% off of the clearance price. Good luck.


----------



## el cid bbq (Jul 28, 2011)

jvg2a said:


> I recently purchased the same grill but have not used it yet.  I got mine from Academy Sports, but only paid $260 after tax.  The grills that are listed as clearance and are outside in front of the store are an additional 50% off of the clearance price. Good luck.


I wish I could have waited - you got a better deal. I don't live close enough to a store so I had the in-laws pick it up. I won't be able to pick it up and cook on it until labor day weekend so let me know how you make out with yours.


----------



## el cid bbq (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## el cid bbq (Nov 11, 2011)

Leaks like a sieve & thermometers are way off but it still does the job.


----------



## alelover (Nov 11, 2011)

Seal it up and get new therms and you will be all set.


----------

